# Finnex planted + 24/7 HLC ramp up/co2



## Gunny (Nov 18, 2018)

Bump. I just ordered this light myself will be interesting to see what information you get.


----------



## Ningendou (Jan 8, 2020)

Gunny said:


> Bump. I just ordered this light myself will be interesting to see what information you get.


The ramp up schedule is a bit weird for me since i try to time co2 with it. But if you get it down, please share settings?


----------



## Gunny (Nov 18, 2018)

Once mine arrives. I will be more than happy to share.


----------



## JCole2014 (Apr 3, 2020)

@Gunny I have the same light with C02. Right now, my kids are home all day so I have the lights on, but fairly low from 6am-12pm. Then it's full bright until 6pm, then the same dim light until midnight because I'm up late and like to enjoy. The "sunrise/set" look is more red/blue than anything so it looks like a sunrise.

So far so good, no algae build up. But this is a cycled tank with no fish (thanks quarantine) and tons of plants. Also only been a week, so I'm sure it'll change.

How deep is your tank? Mine is a shallow/long tank, so it's only about 12" from light to plants. They pearl in the evening and like I said, no algae buildup so I guess max lighting is ok so far!


----------



## Gunny (Nov 18, 2018)

It will be going on a 29 gal. Depth to substrate is about 16in. I am currently running a beamswork da fspec for 6 hours ish on at 1230 and off at 1830. I am fighting some bba but it's slowly going away. I did go thru a fight with hair algae glad that's gone. I do turn co2 2 hours prior to lights on. So I might continue to do that as well. Can't wait to see what this thing will do for the red plants I have. Your light scedhule sounds about what I am going to do as well.








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ningendou (Jan 8, 2020)

JCole2014 said:


> So far so good, no algae build up. But this is a cycled tank with no fish (thanks quarantine) and tons of plants. Also only been a week, so I'm sure it'll change.


Did you use potted or tissue culture plants? Also was the filter cycled from day 1? I did a new tank and all tissue culture with the finnex light and 80-90% of plants are melting and getting this hair like algae?? I think. Any tips? Im and my wits end with this new setup. Close to scrapping and starting over again.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 18, 2018)

Ningendou said:


> Did you use potted or tissue culture plants? Also was the filter cycled from day 1? I did a new tank and all tissue culture with the finnex light and 80-90% of plants are melting and getting this hair like algae?? I think. Any tips? Im and my wits end with this new setup. Close to scrapping and starting over again.


So my tank is been running for just over a year. I had a battle with gsa, gda, bba, and some fuzz algae. I also bought my plants from burr740 and a few others here. If you are getting hair algae on your plants it could been not enough nitrates. What's your current dosing for ferts and other parameters? I can give you what I am dosing as well if that will help.


----------



## JCole2014 (Apr 3, 2020)

Ningendou said:


> Did you use potted or tissue culture plants? Also was the filter cycled from day 1?


I'm not your best resource, this is my first high tech tank!

I got all of my plants from cuttings other members on here made. Very little melt. Yes, the filter was cycled before anything was added


----------



## Ningendou (Jan 8, 2020)

Gunny said:


> So my tank is been running for just over a year. I had a battle with gsa, gda, bba, and some fuzz algae. I also bought my plants from burr740 and a few others here. If you are getting hair algae on your plants it could been not enough nitrates. What's your current dosing for ferts and other parameters? I can give you what I am dosing as well if that will help.


So tank is only 14days. I started dosing ADA BRIGHTY NEUTRAL K, and MINERAL starting on the 8th day. Have aquasoil, and power sand.
Ph is around 6.4-7 due to co2, ammonia is at 1.0ppm and dropping, nitrite slowly rising, and nitrate is alittle over 0ppm. KH is about 4-5.

Also you say you have the finnex on low light from 6am-12pm, how many clicks(1-10)? And does that wake your plants up? Ive tried setting a dim light before max photoperiod but the light always starts to turn on and ramp up to my setting, which wakes up plants prior to co2 coming on.


----------



## ChuckM (Jan 11, 2018)

I've been running this light for about 18 months now and really like it, but there is a learning curve to it. I think Finnex could do much better with the programming part. A couple things I've learned:

Yes, there is a significant ramp up/down to the desired brightness, but you don't have to set the current time to the actual current time. For example, I want all lights off by 10:30pm so I set the current time of midnight to actually be 10:30pm. I get the desired "sundown" effect starting around 7:30pm. I've programmed 0 for all lights for the 12am, 3am, 6am and 9am slots then full lights at the 12pm (noon) so "sunrise" starts at 10:30am actual time. I should add that this 65 gallon community tank is in a very bright room and gets some direct sunlight (if it's sunny) at around 10:30am and again at the end of the day when the sun actually sets. Just providing an example of how you have some flexibility with the programming.

The other point I want to make is I believe it does depend on the ambient light when photosynthesis starts and that should dictate when you start CO2. I think if your tank is in a very light-controlled setting you can base the start time with your lighting schedule, but if plants detect actual light from the real sunrise you should probably base the the CO2 start-up on that. I'm no biologist but this is how I've come to understand photosynthesis and I invite correction/comment from the more knowledgeable here.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 18, 2018)

Light arrived today. I ended up ordering the CRV model. I will need a week to run it. But it sounds like I will need to run my co2 from 0930-till about 2100. I also kept my beams work da fspec on I plan on running that for 1 hr at 70% just to get some extra par in there. I will report back with results or algae issues.


----------



## Gunny (Nov 18, 2018)

Alright quick up date. I had my timing they same as yours @Ningendou. I have made.some changes to it so it is lights out at 2300 (11pm). I have noticed some hair algae growing again on so e of the roots of my stems. So I might have to change the settings again. @ChuckM I think your on to something with having co2 on earlier. I will tweak this as well to come on hour before lights in. I think right now co2 comes on when lights start to ramp. All in all I love the color of the lights. This photo also has the beamswork da fspec at 70%.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 26, 2018)

As far as figuring when to turn on co2 with 24/7 light it should probably be based on co2 levels at lights on. Some tanks will degass almost completely overnight and would need the preemptive period before lights on, others don't lose that much. My Finnex 24/7 CC is on 18 hrs a day and I"m only running co2 10 hrs because I have very little surface agitation. So I'm only losing around 1/3 of my co2 from one day to the next. I would just check your ph drop and drop checker to see where you are.


----------



## Ningendou (Jan 8, 2020)

So i took my tank down. Way too much melting and algae for my schedule. I probably could have reversed it, but just got lazy to. I am rescaping (again), and im pretty sure the major melting and algae was due to a combination of light and co2. More the light schedule if anything.
I’ll be running pretty much the same plants, Black Seiryu, and manzanita wood.
@ChuckM I get home around 4pm, I’ve been trying to input a good light schedule around that. What setting would you input for the 3pm slot? You can include a dawn/dusk schedule if you want, as i will eventually max the photoperiod in the future.
Also, i have read around that you should start light at 4hours, at 50% intensity for a new tank, when would you start increasing duration and intensity of light if i were to start this way?
@Gunny Nice tank! And awesome looking plants!


----------



## Gunny (Nov 18, 2018)

Ningendou said:


> So i took my tank down. Way too much melting and algae for my schedule. I probably could have reversed it, but just got lazy to. I am rescaping (again), and im pretty sure the major melting and algae was due to a combination of light and co2. More the light schedule if anything.
> I’ll be running pretty much the same plants, Black Seiryu, and manzanita wood.
> @ChuckM I get home around 4pm, I’ve been trying to input a good light schedule around that. What setting would you input for the 3pm slot? You can include a dawn/dusk schedule if you want, as i will eventually max the photoperiod in the future.
> Also, i have read around that you should start light at 4hours, at 50% intensity for a new tank, when would you start increasing duration and intensity of light if i were to start this way?
> @Gunny Nice tank! And awesome looking plants!


Thank you. I ended up changing my scedhule a smidge. 
12 am all off
3 am all off
9am all off 
12 pm 1 or 2 white 3 red
3 pm all on
6 pm all on da fspec on for 1 hr at 70%
9pm 1 blue

On that scedhule it starts ramping on at 830 ish. And is off by 1115. The green. Hair algae I was having on some of the stems may have been due to co2 being low. I just refilled my bottle and the first 2 days I have seen some better results. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckM (Jan 11, 2018)

Ningendou said:


> So i took my tank down. Way too much melting and algae for my schedule. I probably could have reversed it, but just got lazy to. I am rescaping (again), and im pretty sure the major melting and algae was due to a combination of light and co2. More the light schedule if anything.
> I’ll be running pretty much the same plants, Black Seiryu, and manzanita wood.
> @*ChuckM* I get home around 4pm, I’ve been trying to input a good light schedule around that. What setting would you input for the 3pm slot? You can include a dawn/dusk schedule if you want, as i will eventually max the photoperiod in the future.
> Also, i have read around that you should start light at 4hours, at 50% intensity for a new tank, when would you start increasing duration and intensity of light if i were to start this way?
> @*Gunny* Nice tank! And awesome looking plants!



Hey man, sorry for not replying. For some reason I haven't been getting email alerts of follow-ups.
My schedule is based on when the sun comes up and when I want all lights off. Midday is all lights on. Pretty simplistic But I have to say, right now I'm considering adapting the default 24 hour cycle that comes on the light. They use a schedule that's probably more scientific than mine as it emphasizes different light colors at different times of day. At least it shows more thouht than mine.
The following came from a YT video where he got the actual light settings from Finnex they use for this:




 (That Fish Place - That Pet Place)


----------

